# New Jeff Loomis Video from his Album!



## great_kthulu (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## guitareben (Feb 29, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOO GOOD!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome! Love the leads. 

Much more melodic this time of round! 

Aaron did a great job producing!


EDIT: Macalpine!
 That came out of no where.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy shit, that was balls to the walls insanity. Very good! That Tony Macalpine solo was unexpected too, awesome.


----------



## DLG (Feb 29, 2012)

really glad he decided to pursue being a guitar god full time instead of further tarnishing nevermore's legacy.


----------



## Double A (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## themike (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like he finally received his degree from the "Keith Merrow School Of Guitar Video Mastery" 

Sound is really really good. I wasn't bored for a second. 

*edit:* Anyone else get the impression that there is a guest solo on this track? Or did he just want to display some chord playing?


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 29, 2012)

DAmn, that was tasty as hell!


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 29, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Looks like he finally received his degree from the "Keith Merrow School Of Guitar Video Mastery"
> 
> Sound is really really good. I wasn't bored for a second.
> 
> *edit:* Anyone else get the impression that there is a guest solo on this track? Or did he just want to display some chord playing?



It says right in the video, that Tony Mcalpine did a guest solo


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn......just damn. 
Macalpine's solo...nom


----------



## gunch (Feb 29, 2012)

Mod edit inbound


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 29, 2012)

Very impressive, I love the use of the clear harmonies. The last 30 seconds was pure madness.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 29, 2012)

This is how i feel right now...



....


----------



## gunch (Feb 29, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> Mod edit inbound



I am a wizard


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## DECIMATEtheWEAK (Feb 29, 2012)

MIND BLOWN!


----------



## themike (Feb 29, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> It says right in the video, that Tony Mcalpine did a guest solo


 

READIN IZ FOR SUCKAHS


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Infiniti (Feb 29, 2012)

As soon as Jeff's face showed up on that video and looked right at the camera I instantly thought he was going to say "PREPARE YOUR ANUS"

... Seriously, this just makes me want to go see him when he comes to Oregon even more. I can't wait to hear the rest of the album.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy shit it's like watching finger Ballet.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 29, 2012)

YESS!!! Finally! A full track released! That was awesome! Looks like this album is really gonna live up to the expectations set by Zero Order Phase! And Tony MacAlpine and Jeff Loomis together on one track?! 

There was a bit of a Marty Friedman-ish sound at times there, which is awesome. I heard he's going to be on this album as well, so this is pretty much going to be a super orgy of guitar virtuosity! Well ok, maybe not a SUPER orgy, because there's no goat and not enough Japanese girls, but it's still going to be awesome!

Wait, is that an 8 string Schecter on the wall behind him?!?! Oh my god...Jeff Loomis....8 string........I need a towel now...


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy fuck! Just when you think the guy couldn't get any better. He's plays cleaner, more technical, and more melodically than he has ever before. This album is going to be amazing. Tony MacAlpline's solo.... goddamn.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeff Loomis just gave us an eyebrow raise and said "Want more solo son?".


----------



## MiseryFields (Feb 29, 2012)

I think, if I were him, I'd be afraid to pick things up because his hands are so huge that they might eat whatever he picks up. ;P


----------



## Enselmis (Feb 29, 2012)

The T-Mac solo is probably the filthiest thing I have EVER heard. Speechless.


----------



## MrRCJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait to hear the whole album.



> *Plains Of Oblivion track listing:*
> *01. Mercurial (feat. Marty Friedman)*
> *02. The Ultimatum (feat. Tony MacAlpine)*
> *03. Escape Velocity*
> ...


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Mayhew (Feb 29, 2012)

It is not humanly possible to be this good. Jeff Loomis is not human.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Feb 29, 2012)

Mr. Loomis with Almighty Ihsahn. I don't think my body is ready...but i'll try it


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 29, 2012)

FUCK YES!


----------



## cyril v (Mar 1, 2012)

Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 1, 2012)

Much better than his other solos IMO, still loomis but not as repetative.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dan said:


>



Damn...almost spat coffee on my monitor when I saw this


----------



## Mazzy (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, after clicking that video, I got exactly what I expected going in... that's probably a good thing for long-time fans and most other listeners, but if I'm listening to a solo guitar piece, I shouldn't be able to predict everything the musician is going to do beforehand. Of course, he's an incredible player and it's entertaining to watch... but for me, his last solo album maybe got 2-3 full playthroughs before it was stashed away, never to be opened again. There's golden riffs here and there, slick shredding and harmonies, but nothing stands out and gives me that "oh crap what is he doing" feeling that I want from a solo guitarist. I'll buy the album for sure, but hopefully there's some surprises on there that weren't found in this track. The guest appearances should definitely be interesting though. Ihsahn is a particularly odd matchup that I'd like to hear...

I'm probably going to get "neg" rep, but hey, I'm picky... deal widdit.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 1, 2012)

That fast motherfucker. I'm learning the final part of the song and, while the fingering is completely doable, bringing it to 170bpm is just crazy...but I'm not that far


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Mar 1, 2012)

Good lord that looks like it sounds awesome(I'm at work with no audio). It looks so awesome I went ahead and got my pre-order on. Comes with loomis picks and a shirt...not too shabby for a solo artist release.


----------



## Opeth666 (Mar 1, 2012)

Best song he has put out in years and hopefully the album slays.

honestly I hardly ever listened to Zero Order Phase because too me it needed alot of work but this sounds ( atleast from this single) like its very close to perfection


----------



## Michael T (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Animus (Mar 1, 2012)

He is is definitely good/talented but honestly songs with wall to wall noodling kind of bore me imo. Too many notes, no space between the notes.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 1, 2012)

I find myself wishing the rhythm guitar was louder. In the youtubes from his studio sessions his rhythm guitar tones was beyond sick. That said, I LOVED Zero Order Phase, and will be pre-ordering this.

Apparently he's touring on this album too, I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Thep (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't really enjoy it  its cool, but I'd never listen to it.

While I like it better than his previous solo work, its still more of the same. He's become a bit of a one trick pony... I don't know what the best way to describe it, but there's no atmosphere or layering in his solo work, just a lot of in your face melodies.


----------



## 1337 (Mar 1, 2012)

Did Cacophony come to anyone else's mind when the video hit 4:28? I picture Jason Becker and Marty Friedman in one of those really old vids.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 1, 2012)

Hell. Yes.

No other words.


----------



## owl (Mar 2, 2012)

Awesome musician, awesome harmonies, but i think, he should be more creative at rhytm, just chuggin' one note at 7th string doesnt cooperated with such a godly soloing.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thep said:


> I don't really enjoy it  its cool, but I'd never listen to it.
> 
> While I like it better than his previous solo work, its still more of the same. He's become a bit of a one trick pony... I don't know what the best way to describe it, but there's no atmosphere or layering in his solo work, just a lot of in your face melodies.



What about Cashmere Shiv? You might like that one or maybe Opulent Maelstrom.


----------



## DLG (Mar 2, 2012)

Thep said:


> I don't know what the best way to describe it, but there's no atmosphere or layering in his solo work, just a lot of in your face melodies.



jeff has been playing like this for over a decade though. it kinda sucks that the better he gets with his technique the less creative he gets. This pretty much sounds like a tribute to becker/friedman with 7 string chugging. 

listen to how this solo develops from 2:55. 



His solos used to have the most sinister atmosphere. It was vibe/song first, solo second. Hasn't been like that since Dead Heart.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Mar 2, 2012)

HIGHLY IMPRESSED! I'd rate this higher than any of Loomis's previous work. And T-Mac, WONDERFUL Playing! Thanks for the awesome music.


----------



## svart (Mar 2, 2012)

really stoked for this one! only thing missing IMO is a guest appearance from Tim Calvert. That dude really kicked Loomis's ass on dreaming neon black a few times! 

To me there's the 'problem' with the one trick pony remarks, he's evolving quiet greatly, but on his own. nobody around to really push him to the next level...

Can't wait to pick this one up though!


----------



## AndyLunt (Mar 2, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> That fast motherfucker. I'm learning the final part of the song and, while the fingering is completely doable, bringing it to 170bpm is just crazy...but I'm not that far



Ooo have you figured some out by ear? Care to share with us?


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just when I start getting bored with his stuff and jump on the Tosin bandwagon, he does this! His playing has really matured. I mean, I've been a Loomis fanboy since This Godless Endeavor came out but ZOP was like 45 minutes of diminished scales and it got a bit old. This stuff has a completely fresh sound, and Macalpines solo ruled. I'm not typically into "melodic" stuff but I can't wait for this to be released.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 2, 2012)

DLG said:


> This pretty much sounds like a tribute to becker/friedman with 7 string chugging.


 
You say that as if it's a bad thing... That's the whole reason I like Jeff, he's a darker and heavier version of Jason.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 2, 2012)

Love Loomis. 


That being said, I was very much disappointed. Everything he puts out feels like a rehash of the same riffs and licks from Nevermore's last three albums.


----------



## RearyGay (Mar 2, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> Love Loomis.
> 
> 
> That being said, I was very much disappointed. Everything he puts out feels like a rehash of the same riffs and licks from Nevermore's last three albums.



Huge Jeff Loomis fan here, I'd have to painfully agree.

I still enjoy the new song, though.


----------



## travis bickle (Mar 2, 2012)

wow, wasn't expecting that at all!!!! that was awesome. I have always respected nevermore, but never really got into them. i heard a little cacophony stylings in there as well. i'll definitely be getting this.


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 2, 2012)

^this, that was the same feeling I got and cacophony is one of my favourite bands, so I think it's a good thing! Not suprised though, he did say in interviews that he was a fan of jason becker. I really don't mind if it's just more of the same thing, as long as it's done well I couldnt care less.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 2, 2012)

RearyGay said:


> Huge Jeff Loomis fan here, I'd have to painfully agree.
> 
> I still enjoy the new song, though.


 

I love Loomis, but I'm starting to get that feeling too. But I still enjoy it all, so maybe its just the fact he has produced enough material that his playing is now instantly recognizable as Loomis? I dunno, as long as its good I will keep listening, whether it sounds rehashed or not. Also, does anyone know if he is going to do any 8 string stuff on this? The only reason I bring it up is cuz I know he is kinda 'in' with some of the bigger djenters, guest solos on Periphery/Keith Merrow cds, etc.


----------



## BlackMesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Sweet Jeebus!! I didn't know he has Ihsahn as a guest vocalist for this the new album. Holy Shit!!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Mar 4, 2012)

Not since Guthrie Govan's Erotic Cakes have I sweated a release this much.

I WANTS IT NAO!!!!!! Yesterday would also be acceptable.

Rock on!


----------



## OmertaDave (Mar 6, 2012)

JEFF LOOMIS - Plains of Oblivion (Album Sampler) - YouTube!

Sample Video from the album, sounds good to me!


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol, I was just about to post this, sounds wicked! The vocal sounds sweet too.


----------



## RearyGay (Mar 6, 2012)

DLG said:


> jeff has been playing like this for over a decade though. it kinda sucks that the better he gets with his technique the less creative he gets. This pretty much sounds like a tribute to becker/friedman with 7 string chugging.
> 
> listen to how this solo develops from 2:55.
> 
> ...




Exactly.

Tiananmen Man is a masterpiece. Nevermore's albums up to Dreaming Neon Black were sheer works of art, after that everything was just cool, but it lost that atmosphere and appeal.

Early Nevermore is by far, for me, the greatest band.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 7, 2012)

Seeing Loomis with The safety fire, Periphery and Protest the hero.

So many buckets. so many.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 7, 2012)

Man, Loomis and Ihsahn should do a CD together.


----------



## Leaper (Mar 9, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> Man, Loomis and Ihsahn should do a CD together.



Speaking of which, the Ihsahn track is available for listening.

http://legacy.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=171004


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Mar 11, 2012)

Some more shred goodies. Mercurial play through. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=as7zisS-QvI#!

afdssadfsa, not letting me embed the video.


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 11, 2012)

Surrender was amazing!!


----------



## kostein (Mar 12, 2012)

Insanity... all that comes to mind.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 12, 2012)

edit: I megaderp.

stream of Surrender with Ihsahn.

holy.

this is amazing.


----------



## Alimination (Mar 22, 2012)

New Loomis playthrough


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 24, 2012)

holy sh... i loved those ending sweeps!!!!!!


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 24, 2012)

So many solos.


----------



## Lagtastic (Mar 24, 2012)

Requiem for the living is nasty. His technique just keeps getting better somehow.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see him on 4/14!


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 25, 2012)

Another new song


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> Love Loomis.
> 
> 
> That being said, I was very much disappointed. Everything he puts out feels like a rehash of the same riffs and licks from Nevermore's last three albums.



Yep.


----------



## TGN (Mar 25, 2012)

Really liked Requiem for the Living. Looking forward to the album.


----------



## Static (Mar 25, 2012)

Requiem for the Living seems like the "Miles of Machines" of this album.

well judging from from the songs that have been out so far, its obvious his playing has gotten much better...its much more cleaner and clear sounding and i love his vibratos as usual..very tastefully done. 

That being said, I'm not that amazed by what I've heard so far.The 4 songs that I've heard till now are great but just didn't have the wow factor (this coming from a mighty loomis/nevermore fan).

The ultimatum was my favorite and the arpeggios in RFTL is was really fun to listen to.Hopefully the rest of the album will have something even better than what I've heard till now (really hoping the tracks with christine rhodes kicks ass).


----------



## murakami (Mar 25, 2012)

holy... fuck... 

i thought of jeff loomis as a guitar god when i heard his first
solo album, but this... amazing that he can improve on top
of what he already accomplished.


----------



## DLG (Mar 26, 2012)

Alimination said:


> New Loomis playthrough




worship jason becker
play boring 7 string chug riff
worship jason becker
play boring 7 string chug riff
worship jason becker
play boring 7 string chug riff
the end


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 26, 2012)

DLG said:


> worship jason becker
> play boring 7 string chug riff
> worship jason becker
> play boring 7 string chug riff
> ...


 

Damn, tough crowd.


----------



## Addie5150 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeff Loomis hasnt "wowed" me since born & psalm of lydia. Its really been awhile.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Mar 27, 2012)

How do people get that headstock/down the neck camera angle? Do they put a camera on the headstock somehow?


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds AWESOME to me so far, but I personally would have preferred his album to be 100% instrumental, even though I have to say those female vocals sounded great ! (sounds to me like it was inspired by Devin Townsend's project with female singer)

Anyway, I can't wait to get this album.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Mar 31, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> How do people get that headstock/down the neck camera angle? Do they put a camera on the headstock somehow?


yes, and it is easy to do, so get cracking! 

Did it with a webcam once on a Warlock I had! ^_^


----------



## Gryphon (Mar 31, 2012)

Stealth7 said:


> Another new song





Anyone recognize the pedal unit he is using?


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 31, 2012)

placed my pre-order....

gotta have this album, Loomis is one of my favorites!


----------



## Repner (Mar 31, 2012)

Gryphon said:


> Anyone recognize the pedal unit he is using?


Behringer FCB1010 MIDI controller


----------



## themike (Mar 31, 2012)

So glad that even Jeff isn't using that shitty new V


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 31, 2012)

I find jeff loomis' guitar work to be repetitive. He uses certain elements in his style that have been present in nevermore and are still and get annoying. There is a certain scale or chord shape that i hear him play in literally every song and i kinda cringe now.

I guess im a fan of loomis because hes a bad ass guitarist but his stuff is the kind of thing you only keep a few songs in your playlist.


----------



## Duckykong (Apr 1, 2012)

"worship jason becker
play boring 7 string chug riff
the end"

How the riff at 3:13 is even REMOTELY boring, is beyond me. CMON.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Apr 1, 2012)

This album shows a certain.. "maturing" of his playing style, if you will. First impressions from my first listen were huge. It's really good.


----------



## theleem (Apr 1, 2012)

Mind. Shattered. What more can be said?


----------



## SeanSan (Apr 10, 2012)

It definitely is awesome, but i think the more "O_O WTF" brain splattering stuff will come after this album.


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 10, 2012)

And another video is up:


Nothing really new to the sun, but I really dig it. I hope I get my copy soon!


----------



## BlackMesa (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone received their pre order yet? I havent.


----------



## st2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't either. Was really hoping it would arrive today...


----------



## Compton (Apr 10, 2012)

Soooo stoked! When I saw the preview for his song with Ishahn I was like ................ yeess!!!


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 11, 2012)

BlackMesa said:


> Has anyone received their pre order yet? I havent.



Still waiting, I did however get a email from Cmdistro that it is being shipped/


----------



## Universe74 (Apr 11, 2012)

Animus said:


> He is is definitely good/talented but honestly songs with wall to wall noodling kind of bore me imo. Too many notes, no space between the notes.



If I had had a nickel...


----------



## TheBloodstained (Apr 11, 2012)

I ordered the limited edition album yesterday, and apparently it was sent today, so hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow! ^_^
Didn't really plan on purchasing it now, but I accidentally stumbled upon a dirt cheap bluray box with all the Alien movies, so I figured I might as well add the cd to that order! xD

Damn I'm good at spending money! Saving them... not so much!


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 14, 2012)

I have to admit, this album wasn't really a priority what so ever, but I am really enjoying this. I find that shred albums tend to have really boring drumming, but Dirk makes things much more enjoyable with his playing. 

A bit repetitive with the chug, sweep & chug pattern but the songs with Christina help breaks things up thankfully. 










Album art is gorgeous.


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Apr 14, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> I have to admit...



Did you pre-order?

I've just been getting a little annoyed that I still haven't received mine. Knowing I'm not the only one helps haha


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't pre order (I don't even know the release date), I checked Amazon and ordered it on Wednesday evening, got shipped on Thursday and arrived Friday.


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 17, 2012)

I got the CD yesterday and listened to it a few times today.

While I like the album a lot, I'm a bit disappointed in the vocal tunes. I personally would have preferred the album to be an all-instrumental album.
Anyway, I just removed the vocal tunes off my iPod, and then I like the album much better 

That said, I just realized that in the limited edition CD I got there are two bonus tracks, both of which are vocal tunes, so on the 'actual' album there are only 3 vocal tunes....


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn, my email says shipping might take up to two weeks . Gonna watch the videos some more!


----------



## Fiction (Apr 18, 2012)

That was immense, I'm not really a fan of music like this and wouldn't listen to it, but it's still awesome to see/hear every now and then


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Apr 18, 2012)

I finally got my copy monday. What is the point in pre-ordering when it doesn't come on the release date? I ordered the t-shirt+pick+cd special. No pick to be found in the package but that's just a pick. I guess I won't be buying from Century Media again though...

Anyway onto the album. I didn't really like it after the first couple listens in the car. After listening to it a couple times through headphones its really grown on me. Oddly the vocal tracks were the ones I liked the most the first time around. Now it's exactly the opposite. You can hear that more thought went into this album than Zero Order Phase. I think Jeff said he kind of just threw ZOP together in the studio. I notice more layering in many of the tracks but that could be attributed to the mixing as well. Personally, my favorite thing about albums are the layers. Live, I'll go ape for the chug and the , on an album slip some layers in there for me to find after a couple listens along with the chug and shred and there's a album I'll want to listen to more than once. Any hoot, just my up-way-too-early today


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't stop listening to this album, loving it! There definitely is more thought and structure behind these songs and at first I sort of disliked the vocal songs but am digging them more and more.

Anyone know if you can purchase digital copies of the bonus tracks anywhere? Are the tracks any good?

And also, in some awesome news, Loomis states at the end of this interview that he's tabbing the whole album...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7pPh06ZvJzM

Eric


----------



## gdbjr21 (May 1, 2012)

Got my copy the other day, its awesome. I ordered the T-shirt, CD, pick combo. The album itself is amazing from start to finish.


----------

